# Looking for a MOM



## billystark305 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was a Colorado MMJ patient who moved about two years ago. When I was in Colorado, I just walked about a mile to the dispensary and back. Now, I live in the SE USA and have been without meds for over 6 mos. Is there anything I can do. I am nearing retirement age and really don't have connections. I am looking, but am considering a MOM, but have heard a lot of bad stories. Any recommendations?


----------



## billystark305 (Nov 19, 2012)

Go to Helen Wate!!!


----------

